# Putting Rapid Fire Shifters onto road bike



## shinsplints (Oct 24, 2007)

I'm wanting to build a commuter by taking an old chromo road frame (downtube shifters) and installing a straight bar with rapid fire shifters (safer in traffic than downtube?). Right now, it's got a 7-speed drivetrain (old 105 RD, no-name Shimano FD, bio-pace cranks). I'm assuming that I wouldn't be able to use any Rapid Fire shifters with this current configuration so what would be appropriate? I'm mainly a roadie so not too familiar with mountain configurations. I'd be OK with 7 or 8-speed (i.e. don't necessarily need latest and greatest) since I'm wanting to do this on the cheap (still in school). Oh yeah, streets here in Toronto are mainly flat, when they're not covered in snow (like they have been for the past zillion weeks)!

Thanks!

p.s. forgot to ask whether LX or XT or XTR would be the best choice -- or are there others that I'm not aware of? Like Alivio... how is it different? Now, I know when people ask about the differences between DA, Ultegra, 105, Tiagra, Sora...

p.p.s. oops... wrong thread!


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

shinsplints said:


> I'm wanting to build a commuter by taking an old chromo road frame (downtube shifters) and installing a straight bar with rapid fire shifters (safer in traffic than downtube?). Right now, it's got a 7-speed drivetrain (old 105 RD, no-name Shimano FD, bio-pace cranks). I'm assuming that I wouldn't be able to use any Rapid Fire shifters with this current configuration so what would be appropriate? I'm mainly a roadie so not too familiar with mountain configurations. I'd be OK with 7 or 8-speed (i.e. don't necessarily need latest and greatest) since I'm wanting to do this on the cheap (still in school). Oh yeah, streets here in Toronto are mainly flat, when they're not covered in snow (like they have been for the past zillion weeks)!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> ...




Have you considered setting it up as a single speed? No shifting, little maintenance, and you can have any kind of handlebar. Not talking fixed gear, single speed so you can coast. 

The good thing about commuter bikes is that there is no right or wrong, only what works.


----------



## transplant (Jan 7, 2005)

shinsplints said:


> I'm wanting to build a commuter by taking an old chromo road frame (downtube shifters) and installing a straight bar with rapid fire shifters (safer in traffic than downtube?). Right now, it's got a 7-speed drivetrain (old 105 RD, no-name Shimano FD, bio-pace cranks). I'm assuming that I wouldn't be able to use any Rapid Fire shifters with this current configuration so what would be appropriate? I'm mainly a roadie so not too familiar with mountain configurations. I'd be OK with 7 or 8-speed (i.e. don't necessarily need latest and greatest) since I'm wanting to do this on the cheap (still in school). Oh yeah, streets here in Toronto are mainly flat, when they're not covered in snow (like they have been for the past zillion weeks)!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> ...


 I would ask yourself how often you actually shift. By the time you buy the handlebar, brake levers, shifters, correct stem, grips, cables, you will have a lot more money invested than you really need. 
You could just flop and chop the handlebars for a more upright position and use the same brake levers from the bottom. Your shifting will be the same as it is now, but I imagine that you don't shift as much as you think.
The cost of components varies by level. For a commuter, I don't think you need even deore level components. If you wanted to, you could take your downtube shifters and convert them to Paul Thumbies or barends if you wanted to get at them.
My commuter is a mountain bike frame with Mary drop bars and road bike shifters. I use a 7 speed cassette, 8 speed chain, and a 9 speed derailleur. Since I only really use about 3 gears (it's flat here also) I don't notice problems shifting. The highest level component I have is an LX derailleur and I used if because it was in my parts bin. I keep everything in fairly good shape and then my concentration is on riding - not shifting. 
Good luck.


----------



## StageHand (Dec 27, 2002)

Don't forget to toss in the cost of a wheel, cassette and chain. RapidFire only comes in 8 and 9 speed versions. There are 7 speed triggers out there, but tend to wear out easily. My snap judgment is that it's probably not worth the money to convert to flat bar, unless you can find some thumbshifters out there somewhere (Paul's Thumbies would work, but are pricey).

Top to bottom: XTR, XT, LX. XTR and XT tend to function pretty similarly, with a small loss of precision in XT, and XTR being lighter. LX is usually the best value of the trio and works fine. Usually, XT shifters with LX derailleurs is the best bang for the buck. Also, all of Shimano's 9 speed components are interchangeable: You can use RapidFire and STI shifters interchangeably.


----------



## Reynolds531 (Nov 8, 2002)

shinsplints said:


> I'm wanting to build a commuter by taking an old chromo road frame (downtube shifters) and installing a straight bar with rapid fire shifters (safer in traffic than downtube?). Right now, it's got a 7-speed drivetrain (old 105 RD, no-name Shimano FD, bio-pace cranks). I'm assuming that I wouldn't be able to use any Rapid Fire shifters with this current configuration so what would be appropriate? I'm mainly a roadie so not too familiar with mountain configurations. I'd be OK with 7 or 8-speed (i.e. don't necessarily need latest and greatest) since I'm wanting to do this on the cheap (still in school). Oh yeah, streets here in Toronto are mainly flat, when they're not covered in snow (like they have been for the past zillion weeks)!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> ...


I'm quite certain that the rapid fire shifter will work with your 105 rear deraillleur. Also, an 8 speed shifter will shift the 7 speed rear derailleur, there will just be an extra click that doesn't do anything. I built a touring bike for my wife with an Alivio 8 speed rapid fire shifter and a 7 speed cassette and a Deore derailleur..it works perfectly. I don't know how well the rapid fire front shifter desgined for a triple would work with a road double.

I do happen to have a set of slightly used Alivio 8 speed rapid fire shifters and also some Tektro brake levers that I'll sell cheap. Try it with your 105 derailleur. I don't see any reason for it not to work. If you are interested PM me.


----------



## averen (Jan 1, 2008)

Finding 7 speed parts these days is hard! I recently upgraded my commuter mountain bike to rapid fire shifters and tracking them down took a while! I got lucky and found a set of new old stock ones on EBay. I believe they were Alivio. I don't think 7 speed stuff ever existed in XT, XTR or even LX. I could be wrong though. 

It will end up costing you around $60 do do the conversion, assuming you keep your existing stem and go with cheapo brake levers, you can pickup a bar for around $10-$20, brake levers for about $15, and shifters for $30. Also, you'll need to go with cantilever pull levers if you're using road calipers (as opposed to linear pull levers). You'll probably have an easier time finding 8 speed stuff, and just locking out the last click with your rear derailer.

As for components:
XTR = DA
XT = Ultegra
LX = 105
Deore = Tiagra
Alivio = Sora

Jared


----------



## khill (Mar 4, 2004)

If you upgrade and want to use a road crankset/front derailleur, I don't think mountain bike shifters will work. I'm not sure about the SRAM stuff but Shimano used to see flatbar shifters designed for road cranksets and front derailleurs. Something like this:

http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/SL407A06-Shimano+R440+9Sp+Flat+Bar+Shifters.aspx

The rear derailleur doesn't need to be anything special, it's just the front that's different.


----------



## nepbug (Jun 6, 2006)

Checkout the SRAM MRX comp twist shifters, they're Shimano pull. I just put a pair of the 6-speed version on my commuter for about $18. I'm loving them in comparison to the thumb shifters I had on before.

Here's a set of them for $17
http://www.ebikestop.com/sram_mrx_comp_shifter_set_7spd_rear_microfriction_front-LD4751.php


With the SRAM's you also get a microfriction front instead of an indexed front (the rear is indexed though), which means it's really easy to trim out any chain rub.

One other thing, my front shifter on the SRAM MRXs is set up for a triple, so you can use it like that with a triple or just lock out part of the shifter with your derailleur stops and run a double ring crankset.


----------



## blakcloud (Apr 13, 2006)

I agree with Big Bill, think about a single speed. Less hassle, invariably cheaper and much easier maintenance. Like you I live in Toronto and I commute everyday, including during the winter. There has been only three days where I didn't ride my bike because it snowed too much. Plus single speed is all you need, the city is pretty flat.


----------



## pyrtwist (Feb 5, 2008)

NOthing wrong with downtube shifters. They are the easiest to maintain. Just need to anticipate shifting or better yet use your muscles. 

The cheapest thing to do would be barcons OR 7 speed mtb thumb shifters. I have a Gary Fisher tandem that I put drop bars on and use XT 7 speed thumb shifters. I'd sell you those shifters for 30K USD cash only.


----------

